# CP closing maintance yard



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Well darn it anyway. That is one of the local places I go to all the time. Guess that is why I have not seen any engines there for last month.

http://wqad.com/2016/06/05/canadian-pacific-railway-closing-davenport-maintenance-shop/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It seems other countries are expanding their rail services while the USA continues to shrink ours. And as it shrinks, shipping by rail, while more efficient than trucks, becomes less convenient and more costly.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

It's an ex-IC&E/DM&E ex-SOO shop. Now that DM&E is back into the CP fold (and the parts CP didn't want spun off to the RCP&E) CP is simply consolidating things. CP is a massive railroad and has plenty of heavy repair shop capacity elsewhere.

The shop is simply redundant now that it's not an independent railroad anymore. The article mentions light running repairs will still be done, but heavy jobs will be sent to other major CP shops. It's a logical business move, not an omen of doom.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't have any facts, but I think Rail traffic is up in our area.

We even have a new addition to the state owned short line being built for a new Volvo plant.

According to the local news 48 people a day are moving to SC.


----------

